# Angels waiting thread * new pics* KIDDED!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am aprehensive about starting this because of the kiddings I have had up til now...Bailey having an issue pushing her boy out and Binkey losing both her kids in utero so I am really scared how Angel's is going to be. :sigh: 
Anyhow, Angel was bred to Teddy on October 22 and again on the 29th because I saw her in a "5 day heat". She'll be on 145 tomorrow the 16th with the first breeding and is on 138 today with the second breeding.
This is her 3rd freshening

















I don't go by udder growth with her because it does not get big at all.









Also....her poll has no bucky smell. Bink and Bailey both smelled bucky and had boys.
Angel is a very deep doe, she hid twins very well last year and was not wide like she is now. These are also Teddy's last kids, he's been neutered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

looks like twins...I will pray.. that all goes well..... ray: :hug:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

She is a pretty girl! And it looks like she has really nice long teats on that lil udder, esp since she has a ways to go to fill.

I'll be ray: for a healthy delivery. She looks really long, wide, AND deep... could she be hiding :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: in there? ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

I don't know if there is more than 2 in there...and her udder is as big as it's gotten with her 2nd freshening, she fed her twins just fine though.

Thanks for the prayers Pam...I really appreciate them.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

She is a beautiful doe - I'll guess twin doelings.
I'll pray for a safe delivery and for healthy kids a mom!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

Hoping for 2 healthy doelings for her!  Come on, Angel!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

Thank you :hug:

Angel is my "sneaky" girl, since I can't go by udder growth as far as an impending delivery, she makes me guess cause her ligs stay "there" til she's down and pushing!

Her first freshening was accidental...she was 4 months old when 7 month old Chief nailed her thru the fence, I went by the day I saw that happen and sure enough she decided to have her little girl without me! Her udder was half the size it is now and she did very well feeding her. Last year was the same way...Binkey had her baby on Sunday and Angel wasn't showing ANY signs at all..I got off work Monday proceeded to feed and milk, next thing I know Angel's on the floor pushing! 2 boys within a minute of each other, first no sooner had his face cleared and his brother was on top of him!

With all of your prayers and well wishes, I can get through the last kidding of the year :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

Sending positive kidding vibes your way for Angel. We're here ray: and thinking of you both as you make your way through this time.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

I read that story on another thread, and it still amazes me. What a great goat... sneaky to be sure... but to kid by herself at 9 months old just shows what a wonderful and spunky girl she is!

Will continue to ray: for you and the kidding. After such a rough year I pray that some angel up there is watching down on the Angel down here... listening to all our prayers!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

Will be praying ray: for you and your Angel - for easy kidding and healthy babies! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

Liz hope everything goes well for you and Angel. I love her color would love to have a white nigerian. The two colors I always want and never get is white and buckskin. O well long as their healthy that's all that matters anyways. Can't waite to see baby pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

Thank you for the very sweet replies.


> I love her color would love to have a white nigerian.


Ya know something Joanie? Angel was totally an UNEXPECTED color! Her mom is a light gold/white nigi/pygmy and her dad is my black pygmy Hank....who would have thought a white kid would come from the 2?

I'm seriously thinking that since she had that 5 day heat that she'll wait til next week.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

yah probably next week -- just enough time to make you go crazy waiting

Joanie didnt you purchase a buckskin doe recently?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

Yes I did but guess what she is double teated on one side. So I cant even breed her unless its for pets.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

oh bummers -- well lets hope Lark throws another buckskin with Jbug


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

Yes that would be cool.

You know what stinks though, is that I had her in with my buck Charlie for a whole day while she was in heat. So now I will have babies maybe and cant register them. But I seen him mount her but didnt ever see the deed down so dont know if it took are not. Now Im hoping it didnt. O well live and learn.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread*

She's still holding on...though her pooch is a very pretty shade of pink and is getting that relaxed look to it.

These were taken today... I am still thinking she is definately gonna hit 145 on Tuesday. 

















These were taken on the 17th.

















Praying that all goes well ray:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

she's is beautiful!!!   Hoping for a easy and safe delivery with just what you want!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

She is adorable!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

Yes, continued ray: for Angel.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

I saw her doing the "classic" sit like a dog position today, for the first time so I REALLY hope she delivers when she should....on Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday after 2 would be GREAT!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

twins for Angel -- lets hope its when you are home ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

Angel is comfie in the bigger kidding stall I have, Bailey and baby Uno are in the smaller and Binkey has joined Bootsie, Heidi and Penny in the common area, So far, Angel was doing a good bit of pawing while outside today, pooch is relaxed, ligs soft and low and now she has decided to lay out of the camera's view! All I can see is her hind leg...but it hasn't moved so I know she's not doing any pushing.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

ray: for an easy kidding of :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

Crossing my fingers and praying it is an easy kidding!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

Ligs gone...she is contracting some, udder is actually fuller and she's been pretty much laying around, getting up and down and eating her hay, had her grain too. She's amongst the herd but they have pretty much left her alone.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

:leap: :leap: ray: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angels waiting thread * new pics**

you will have to text me if she kids and I am not online -- I have a bible study to go to tonight


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Angels birth announcement with pics posted in "Birth Announcements"


----------

